# Biblical Counseling



## Ivan (Dec 12, 2004)

What do the members of this board think of Biblical Counseling? I am currently reading Gary Almay's, How Christian Is Christian Counseling, which renders to a pile of waste Christian counseling that uses secular methods. I've also read An Introducation to Biblical Counseling by John MacArthur, et al, which I found helpful.

I am looking into the MA/PhD Biblical Counseling program at Whitefield Theological Seminary, which is a distance education program. Any knowledge or opinions of this school, especially in regards to the Biblical Counseling program?

How many here are trained in Biblical Counseling, either certified or degreed?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2004)

Read Jay Adams on the subject of Biblical nouthetic counseling!

See: http://www.nanc.org/index.htm


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 12, 2004)

I have heard from numerous respectable sources that nouthetic counseling is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Read Jay Adams on the subject of Biblical nouthetic counseling!
> 
> See: http://www.nanc.org/index.htm



Good Evening Andrew,

Thanks for the link.

Yes, I should have mentioned Jay Adams, the granddaddy of the modern Biblical Counseling movement. I've been to the NANC site many times and I learned a lot about the BC movement and am convinced that this is the way to go.

What I was wondering is: how many board members here adhere to BC and practice it and how might be certified and/or degreed in the discipline?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILKKA_
> Biblical Counseling
> I once heard Larry Crabb (junior ) give a talk - and read many of his books in the 1980's. He proposed a model of man based on circles: volitional circle, emotional circle, and a few others I have forgotten. Whether Crabb has modified these I don't know. Today I am more likely to say find someone wise - that quality makes for a good counsellor provided he also fears God. The example of Solomon has always worried me - his father was David (who had trouble with women) and like father like son, only David was better off in his old age than Soloman.
> Shop around . . .



Thanks, not looking for counselor....yet


----------



## Ivan (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILKKA_
> Ivan
> 
> I know, does your query have anything to do with 'professional development'?



Yes, indeed. However, at the moment, financial considerations, I'm afraid, will hinder me from pursuing a degree.


----------

